
Acupuncture Doesn’t Work - hirundo
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/acupuncture-doesnt-work/
======
joelx
It might be just a feeling, but it seems that superstitions in every area from
medicine to politics are expanding their reach over the last 5 years.

